# Topics > Projects >  Amazing in motion. A set of ambitious projects that explore the complexity and beauty of motion through film, Lexus

## Airicist

Lexus, automaker, premium cars, Nagoya, Japan

discoverlexus.com

Website - amazinginmotion.com

Swarm

Steps

Slide

----------

